# Advice Please



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Guys and Girls,

looking for a bit advice.......

Possibly moving to Singapore in September, i have been speaking back and forward to a company and looking to find out what is classed as an average salary, or amount to get per month?

Average costs for a nice 1 bed apartment in a decent central area?

Cost of golf/general shopping items?

Petrol? Car/car insurance?

Genral living conditions? How friendly are people? Big expat community? I am quite young and lived in a few locations overseas but never found somewhere I could really call home! But hope this is different!

Thanks for any advice.....


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
I would kindly suggest you use the SEARCH function of the forum.....
all these questions have been done to death.......and almost all answers are there....

if you then have any SPECIFIC ones unanswered, come back here 

Good luck 
L.


----------

